# Costume Ideas For Infants?



## bnmgal (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys. I need some help deciding on a costume for my little one. So far I am in love with this one called "Pumpkin Princess" I'm not sure how to post a picture so here is the link to it Halloween Costumes For Infants 
Anyway, I'd like to look at some other options before I decide. Have you guys seen any cute/cuter costumes out there? I know there are a lot, so I figured recommendations might be faster.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CutiePatootieTutus (Jul 19, 2009)

I make costumes for infants/children. Right now, I have pumpkin tutu dresses still available if you are interested:




The Great Girly Pumpkin Custom Tutu Dress by CutiePatootieTutus


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Other costumes for small children - cats, princess, ghost, witch, reaper, mummy if they can stand to be wrapped, or if there's one that was made with zippers maybe?


----------



## adrianlowrey (Oct 11, 2009)

*Wonder Woman Baby Costume*



Junit said:


> Other costumes for small children - cats, princess, ghost, witch, reaper, mummy if they can stand to be wrapped, or if there's one that was made with zippers maybe?


 There are wonder woman costumes for babies or little girls available that i just got my daughter of 3 one for this halloween.


----------



## samta (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey pumpkin girl is definitely a gud idea other then this you can try honey bee costume, animal costumes, angel, butterfly costume etc.


----------

